# Вытяжение позвоночника



## Sveta (26 Дек 2006)

Скажу вам, как человек, прошедший через подводное вытяжение.

Из своего опыта скажу, что сколиоз посредством вытяжки вылечить можно, но ТОЛЬКО при условии, что вы будете ОЧЕНЬ СЕРЬЕЗНО И РЕГУЛЯРНО заниматься физкультурой.

***Категорически не советую сухую вытяжку, т.к. можете запросто заработать грыжу (примеров знаю множество).
Почему важна физкультура?  В период вытяжки и еще 2 месяца вы будете носить корсет, "благодаря" которому позвонки будут стоять на месте, но мышцы атрофируются серьезно, а накачивать интенсивно Вы их не сможете,т.к. серьезные нагрузки после вытяжки, а также и в период лечения (10-15 дней) противопоказаны.

Мне лично запрещали ноги поднимать выше пояса. Это конечно кошмар. Уже год прошел после вытяжки, я до сих пор не восстановилась.  Морально подготовьте себя к тому, что будете заниматься регулярно.

А если не будете подтягивать спинные мышцы, позвоночник будет болтаться как веревочка. И велика вероятность возвращения сколиоза, но в еще более извращенной стадии.
А если Вам больше 30-ти, то работать над собой придется всю оставшуюся жизнь.

Согласна, что лучше подтягиваться на турнике, чем просто висеть. Хотя знаю такой рецепт: ежедневно висеть по 1 минуте, но ЕЖЕДНЕВНО!

Это упражнение снимает нагрузку, но помогает в основном тем, у кого проблемы в поясничном отделе (проверено на себе, у меня травма грудного отдела - эффект слабый).

Резкие боли возможны из-за смещения, сделайте хорошие снимки и сходите к "проверенному" мануальщику и массажисту, т.к возможно, что Ваш сколиоз вызван гипертонусом мышц шейного или поясничного отделов.


----------



## dashkaaleks (3 Фев 2007)

Хотелось бы услышать мнение специалистов по кровати-массажеру и мата  НУГАБЕСТ для вытяжки позвоночника.

У меня лично результаты потрясающие! и ходить стала ровно и....нос задышал. Но не повредит ли она при грыже?


----------



## Ell (3 Фев 2007)

*dashkaaleks*, а не могли бы Вы подробнее написать, какие грыжи, где, симптоматику и что было с носом.

Результаты потрясающие - это, безусловно, гуд. А вот на фоне чего они?


----------



## dashkaaleks (4 Фев 2007)

Я так  думаю, что проблемы с шейным отделом позвоночника имеют как следствие -ЛОР проблемы, и, поверьте, у меня они были очень большие, начиная с гайморита под вопросом, фронтита, воспаления и энцефалопатии лобных пазух, воспаления сосудов надкостницыи т.д, но дело даже не в этом, все мы имеем болячки, и это нормально...но некоторые из них, приходит время, просто не дают полноценно жить и существовать....я делала различные виды массажа, но эффекта не было. Это правда. 

Я не знаю, как отреагируют на эту кровать мои грыжи пояст.отдела (одна с двух сторон и на соседнем еще одна)...Я знаю, что ни греть, не массировать этот участок нельзя.

Но все таки я решилась на это...и ответственность только на мне, и я это понимаю...а вообще, совет всем - прислушивайтесь к своиму организму!!! Внимательно! Он - живой! И он сам подскажет, как лучше для него ...любите свое тело, оно этого заслуживает!! И хватайтесь за любую соломинку!!!! И верьте в то, что вы делаете!!!

Запомните!! СКЕПТИКА НИКТО И НИКОГДА НЕ СМОЖЕТ ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ! Мы зарабатываем болячки всю жизнь, а хотим избавиться от них за один сеанс!! Милые мои, так не бывает!!!! И думайте, дорогие мой, думайте, слушайте свой организм! Он знает! А что касается обострений при лечении, так это все должны знать, что это нормально!! Даже при лечении нашими с вами любимыми антибиотиками!!! Даже при ручном массаже на третий-пятый сеанс начинается обострение! И к тому же у каждого из нас свой болевой порог!!! Не бойтесь находить что-то новое!!! Но, повторяю, думайте!!! У соседки тети Маши может не быть  камней, а у вас они есть....ко всем методикам нужен индивидуальный подход, т.к. все мы уникальны!!!!!

Удачи и здоровья всем!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (2 Мар 2007)

а вытяжка увеличивает рост?


----------



## Ell (2 Мар 2007)

*dashkaaleks* почти всё верно. А Вы любите антибиотики?  
Скажите, а Вы самостоятельно работаете над тем, чтобы грыжи "молчали"?

*Ronaldinho7*, обязательно


----------



## Kaaty (9 Мар 2007)

Насчет вытяжки - я сама не делала, но отцу помогло, у него грыжа л5-с1, 4 мм, болела правая нога и поясница сильно, ему прописали подводную вытяжку, аквагимнастику и еще какие-то процедуры. Он сказал, что подводная вытяжка ему понравилась и помогла, боли прошли. 

Про сухую вытяжку я тоже слышала, что она может привести к травме.


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (13 Мар 2007)

а вот как понять сухая вытяжка?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Мар 2007)

Ronaldinho7 написал(а):


> а вот как понять сухая вытяжка?



вне бассейна...
турник например


----------



## Анатолий (13 Мар 2007)

Судя по отзывам пациентов, с диагнозом грыжа поясничного отдела,
после висения на турнике на первые минуты это приносит облегчение,
а вот потом становится хуже.
Не всегда турник может быть полезен.


----------



## Ektomorf (17 Мар 2008)

Пытался я так висеть на турнике.. и потягиваться тоже пробывал, на долго меня не хватило, бросил это дело ) .

А вот можно поподробнее о  подводной вытяжке, самостоятельно ее можно выполнять? и море для этого подойдет?


----------



## nizza8 (17 Мар 2008)

Добрый день! Я проходила подводную вытяжку в бассейне. Сначала нам делали подводный массаж с помощью струи воды из шланга под сильным напором. Затем аквагимнастика и потом уж сама вытяжка - 20 мин. Одеваешь круг, что-то типа автомобильной камеры и замираешь, повисая на нем. Нельзя было шевелиться, что бы не создать даже малейшего колебания воды. Так что в море наверное нельзя. После обязательно лежать 1 час и корсетирование.


----------



## Ektomorf (17 Мар 2008)

nizza8 написал(а):


> Добрый день! Я проходила подводную вытяжку в бассейне . Сначала нам делали подводный массаж с помощью струи воды из шланга под сильным напором.Затем аквагимнастика и потом уж сама вытяжка -20 мин .Одеваешь круг, что-то типа автомобильной камеры и замираешь, повисая на нем.Нельзя было шевелиться,бы не создать даже малейшего колебания воды. Так что в море наверное нельзя.После обязатель лежать 1 час и корсетирование.



Ясно..
то есть получается - это нужно специальные занятия.


----------



## nizza8 (17 Мар 2008)

Да. Мы были под руководством тренера. По крайней мере  первый раз необходимо пройти под надзором знающего человека. А там уже когда разберешься, то можно и самому.Например в отдельном бассейне.У нас были и такие кому вытяжка не пошла (появились боли), так им запретили эту процедуру.


----------



## Ektomorf (20 Мар 2008)

nizza8 написал(а):


> Да. Мы были под руководством тренера. По крайней мере  первый раз необходимо пройти под надзором знающего человека. А там уже когда разберешься, то можно и самому.Например в отдельном бассейне.У нас были и такие кому вытяжка не пошла (появились боли), так им запретили эту процедуру.



Ок. ясно ) .
А напровление на эту профедуру можно получить по напровлению врачя или на это нужно записатса уже в басеине?


----------



## Соня (20 Мар 2008)

Я делала подводное вытяжение (по щадящей методике), у меня большая грыжа L4-L5. Мне реально помогло. Но все индивидуально... 
Процедура эта очень серьезная, обязательно надо проконсультироваться с доктором. Схема весов должна быть подобрана именно для Вас. После вытяжения корсет на 2 часа и физический покой. А после окончания курса вытяжения обязательно необходимо пройти курс ЛФК.
Направление брала у врача.
Самостоятельно делать не стоит.


----------



## nizza8 (21 Мар 2008)

Соня, читала вашу тему. Скажите, как вы себя чувствуете спустя месяц после лечения? Можно ли заниматься ЛФК сразу после курса вытяжения?


----------



## Соня (21 Мар 2008)

До курса вытяжения я ходила на индивидуальные занятия ЛФК. Инструктор по ЛФК сказала, что время курса вытяжения заниматься ЛФК не надо. И вообще минимум физической нагрузки. А вот после окончания вытяжения инструктор сказала обязательно надо заниматься ЛФК (восстанавливать мышцы). Я неделю проходила на индивидуальные занятия и две отзанималась в группе. Сейчас делаю дома ежедневно сама. После курса вытяжения, кроме ЛФК делала фонофорез с гидрокартизоном.  Сегодня после 3 месячного больничного вышла на работу!


----------



## IGR (5 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

Добрый вечер ,заинтересовали ваши сообщения о вытяжке..я делал вертикальное вытяжение с грузом и без ...первая процедура без ,а потом увеличение каждый раз после максимального веса-9кг-это определяет врач опять снижение и последняя уже под собственным весом ..в общем ощущения что лучше всего вытягивается шея..наверное из-за того что закрепляют шею в специальном воротнике ..больше не за что не держат ...забыл добавить про воду ..это было в радоне ..после 15 мин. еще минуты 3 лежишь в нем ,а потом на кушетку в корсет и 2 часа отдыха


----------



## private_person (6 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



Анатолий написал(а):


> Судя по отзывам пациентов, с диагнозом грыжа поясничного отдела,
> после висения на турнике на первые минуты это приносит облегчение,
> а вот потом становится хуже.
> Не всегда «Турник» может быть полезен.



Вспоминаю аналогичные ощущения после домашнего турника... Болей после него не было, но появлялся неприятный зуд и покалывание. Всё, турник пока отдохнет без меня. Плохо то, что терапевт, еще до МРТ (показавшей грыжу L5-S1), говорил, что мол виси, полезно


----------



## Анатолий (6 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

Вот и правильно.


----------



## dmitri_b (12 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

Добрый день!
Кто это пробовал, какие результаты?
Хочу также узнать мнения врачей.
Цитата:
Шведский специалист по позвоночникам Нордман рекомендует сшить матерчатый корсет, надеть его на поясницу, привязать веревками к ножной части кровати, руками взяться за головную часть кровати и, подтягиваясь на руках, растягивать поясничную часть позвоночника. (Вместо корсета читатели журнала «ФиС» предлагают использовать старые крепкие брюки: они тоже «упрутся» в более широкий таз, а веревки следует привязать к штанинам.)
В чем преимущество нордмановского растягивания по сравнению с остальными методами растяжки? Больной расслаблен, лежит на скользкой подложенной фанерке и, подтягиваясь на руках, сам себя растягивает (под контролем своих ощущений). Тянуть себя надо до чувства натяжения в пояснице. До боли не доводите. Потянули — расслабились, потянули — расслабились, несколькими сериями, по 10—20 и больше повторений за сеанс.


----------



## abelar (16 Июн 2008)

..."Шведский специалист по позвоночникам" не знал, что еще в 17 веке в России данный метод широко использовался в ведомстве "заплечных дел мастера" Малюты Скуратова. Метод назывался "подвесить на дыбе". Эффект поразительнй, в плане развязывания языка. АПро излечение от "грыж" сведений не отмечалось....



dmitri_b написал(а):


> сшить матерчатый корсет, надеть его на поясницу, привязать веревками к ножной части кровати, руками взяться за головную часть кровати и, подтягиваясь на руках, растягивать поясничную часть позвоночника. (Вместо корсета читатели журнала «ФиС» предлагают использовать старые крепкие брюки: они тоже «упрутся» в более широкий таз, а веревки следует привязать к штанинам.)


...Я представил эту картину в момент приезда специализированной бригады "03"


----------



## Радуга (16 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

Тоже использую вытяжение (детензор-мат). О результатах сказать пока сложно, поскольку срок использования очень небольшой. По субъективным ощущениям боль стала меньше и смогла сидеть. До этого на протяжении двух месяцев вообще сидеть не могла.


----------



## Рома79 (18 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

В Феврале в санатории моего города Липецк проходил курсовку.
Ванны , грязи и  тракция. К сожалению не помню кто изобрел, как называется  это но суть в следующем:  В ванне с теплой водой - ложишься - ноги фиксируют даже не грузы а стабилизаторы (по 5 кг)  руки -подмышками упоры , голова лежит на специальной подушечке, частично в воде (не знаю как более точно описать ) - Тело получается какбы  в гамаке. В итоге позвоночник сам тянется в теплой воде, и потихоньку , видно, как стабилизаторы опускаются вниз, иными словами - нижняя часть под действием собсвенного веса растягивается .

Курс был из 6 таких тракций от 8 до 15 минут . Потом час обязательно полежать. За курс на 2,5 см становишься выше. В санатории Говорят эта методика самая мягкая из тракции и эффективная насмотря на ее простоту (лег и лежишь по сути , водичка теплая - приятно - очень серьезная) Час минимум необходимо полежать. Вставать из ванны одев корсет.

Ребят не рекламирую, но наш санаторий хвалят и многие его считают одним из лучших в России по лечению опорно-двиг аппарата ( грязи очень сильные , целебные, многим  помогает. Сам слышал от людей и сам попробовал курс.


----------



## Supra (1 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

"Рома79"
Подскажите, пожалуйста, название санатория в Липецке.


----------



## Соня (15 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

Тюмень вам пожалуй ближе будет. aiwan Под Тюменью "Тараскуль" есть, там с вытяжением наработано и грязи, и барокамеры и физио и прочее. Только цены ...


----------



## Давид Д (4 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



Соня написал(а):


> Тюмень вам пожалуй ближе будет. aiwan Под Тюменью "Тараскуль" есть, там с вытяжением наработано и грязи, и барокамеры и физио и прочее. Только цены ...


Для украинцев интересно будет клиника здоровья в Хмельницком, только не спутайте с Хмельником


----------



## Циверман Давид Семенович (30 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*

На турнике мышцы находятся в напряжении. Попробуйте безопасное вытяжение под собственным весом на системе Medex. Через 5-7 сеансов увидете результаты. Плавание и гимнастика только в плюс!

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Ronaldinho7 написал(а):


> а вытяжка увеличивает рост?


 Да до 3 см.


----------



## vereta (16 Дек 2010)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



Циверман Давид Семенович написал(а):


> На турнике мышцы находятся в напряжении. Попробуйте безопасное вытяжение под собственным весом на системе Medex. Через 5-7 сеансов увидете результаты. Плавание и гимнастика только в плюс!
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> Да до 3 см.



Может и увеличивает на некоторое время, а затем наверняка человек будет такого же роста, как и былaiwan


----------



## TCamry (19 Дек 2010)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



Циверман Давид Семенович написал(а):


> На турнике мышцы находятся в напряжении. Попробуйте безопасное вытяжение под собственным весом на системе Medex. Через 5-7 сеансов увидете результаты. Плавание и гимнастика только в плюс!
> Да до 3 см.



По-моему, до 3 см - это когда висишь и мышцы расслаблены, но по весом верхнего пояса конечностей через пару секунд-минут того же роста umnik


----------



## андрей1987 (19 Дек 2010)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



Циверман Давид Семенович написал(а):


> На турнике мышцы находятся в напряжении. Попробуйте безопасное вытяжение под собственным весом на системе Medex. Через 5-7 сеансов увидете результаты. Плавание и гимнастика только в плюс!
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> Да до 3 см.



Где купить этот медекс?


----------



## vereta (1 Мар 2011)

*Ответ:  Вытяжение позвоночника*



андрей1987 написал(а):


> Где купить этот медекс?


И насколько вы уже выросли7


----------



## Taras (23 Мар 2011)

Турник хорош для практично здоровых людей. Когда приходят проблемы с позвоночником, вис на нём может ухудшить Ваше состояние.  Вытяжение позвоночника дело хорошее, но под контролем специалиста. Свой я растягиваю на доске Эвминова. Когда после работы спина ноет просто полежать на ней, без всяких упражнений.


----------



## vereta (22 Апр 2011)

Taras написал(а):


> Турник хорош для практично здоровых людей. Когда приходят проблемы с позвоночником, вис на нём может ухудшить Ваше состояние. Вытяжение позвоночника дело хорошее, но под контролем специалиста. Свой я растягиваю на доске Эвминова. Когда после работы спина ноет просто полежать на ней, без всяких упражнений.


Растягивать спину не обязательно в висе.


----------



## Helenka (26 Апр 2011)

Я делала подводное вытяжение позвоночка. У меня грыжа L5-S1 6 мм и несколько протрузий в поясничном и шейном отделах. До вытяжения были боли по боковой части бедра и сильно болела повздошная кость. После 3-го сеанса было обострение - очень сильные боли в пояснице, отдающие в левую ногу. Но я процедуры не прекратила и боль постепенно прошла. В период процедур соблюдала все рекомендации, кроме покоя, приходилось 1,5-2 часа проводить на работе после самой процедуры. После вытяжения характер болей изменился. Болит теперь сама поясница и отдают боли по задней части бедра и до пятки ,появилось чувство онемения пяток ,особенно левой. Первый месяц после вытяжения ходила в специальном корсете. Потом постепенно стала его снимать. Постепенно, потому что чувствовала ,как мыщцы ослабли после ношения этого корсета. Пытаюсь делать гимнастику ,качала комплексы из Интернета, но того эффекта ,который ожидала от вытяжки не наступило, хотя после последней процедуры прошло 6 месяцев. У меня есть знакомый мужчина ,который сделал подводное вытяжение 5 раз (1 раз в год) и таким образом избавился от грыжи поясничного отдела размером 8 мм. Я надеюсь, что и мне тоже поможет эта процедура. Со временем конечно.


----------



## Lari (26 Апр 2011)

Идеальный вариант- все вытяжки позвоночника, ЛФК, физиопроцедуры делать под наблюдением врача- специалиста- реабилитолога А в реальной жизни получается мы все... *и щвец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец...*


----------



## vladf (9 Май 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> Идеальный вариант- все вытяжки позвоночника, ЛФК, физиопроцедуры делать под наблюдением врача- специалиста- реабилитолога А в реальной жизни получается мы все... *и щвец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец...*


Приветствую.  Из своего опыта могу порекомендовать посмотреть на такие малоизвестные тренажеры , это - Геннадия Соболева и Александра Ролихина. Я когдато боролся с последствиями спортивной травмы (3 грыжи и компрессия..) и изобретал и активно использовал разные вытяжные устройства.., а потом уже нашел в инете аналоги. Так что проверено на себе.. - надо только не лениться, работать и работать, а порой и потерпеть..  Или более и простой вариант - уехать надолго туда где можно "жить в воде".. Таиланд например.. И плавать плавать и плавать...


----------



## кристинка (9 Май 2011)

а мне доктор рекомендовал висеть....я даже щведскую стенку купила с этой целью...
и ещё рекомендовал подтягиваться(как он назвал движение---"женское подтягивание"  движение вверх см на 10), качать пресс в висе на турнике , и как бы делать такие движене чуть вперёд- носки касаються пола--упр на спину


----------



## Павел Филатов (12 Май 2011)

Могу сказать, что мне помогает специальный тренажер для вытяжения- инверсионный стол. Плюс его в том, что можно тело полностью расслабить т.к. оно фиксируется за стопы, позвоночник очень хорошо разгружается и вытягивается. Единственное, не всем подойдет т.к. висеть надо вниз головой


----------



## Давид Д (13 Май 2011)

Павел Филатов написал(а):


> Могу сказать, что мне помогает специальный тренажер для вытяжения- инверсионный стол. Плюс его в том, что можно тело полностью расслабить т.к. оно фиксируется за стопы, позвоночник очень хорошо разгружается и вытягивается. Единственное, не всем подойдет т.к. висеть надо вниз головой


Проходил такое. Мне понравилось


----------



## vladf (25 Май 2011)

Давид Д написал(а):


> Проходил такое. Мне понравилось


Тренажер Геннадия Соболева - тоже вытягивает и разгружает, там голова вниз а ноги параллельно полу, ну и возможностей для движений там больше.
Только надо помнить что с таких устройств надо вставать медленно - медленно очень.
А еще есть такое ортопедическое кресло - "хитростул" называется. Его можно отрегулировать так чтоб лежать было можно. Там конкретно крестцово - поясничный отдел растягивается, и качаться можно одновременно. У меня такой уже больше года. правда как тренажер использую его редко. В основном просто сижу ..


----------



## Дмитрий Матвеев (5 Июн 2011)

Здраствуйте, у меня S-образное искривление грудного и поясничного отделов,мне  18 лет можно ли выпрямить полностью? если да то как?


----------



## Андрей Головнин (23 Сен 2011)

Выше читал про вытяжение при помощи инверсионного тренажера. Могу подтвердить что вещь очень хорошая. Большой плюс в том, что можно регулировать угол наклона и начинать с небольшого (что невозможно на турнике).

Занимаюсь регулярно, по 2-3 раза в день и чувствую значительное облегчение, особенно в пояснице


----------



## Анжела (8 Окт 2011)

Делала в сентябре подводное скелетное горизонтальное вытяжение в санатории. Сделала 8 сеансов. До и во время вытяжения ничего не болело. Сейчас наблюдаются резкие острые боли в районе поясницы (крестцово-поясничный отдел), отдающие в левую ногу, болит уже неделю. Ни о каком ношении корсета мне не сказали. Может, я что-то не так делаю. Или боли - это так надо, нужно только перетерпеть? И нужно ли носить корсет?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Окт 2011)

В первую очередь, Анжела, Вам нужно проконсультироваться у невропатолога. Он Вас посмотрит, назначит необходимое обследование с целью установления диагноза, после чего можно будет заняться и лечением.


----------



## tomatik (22 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, я сейчас прохожу вытяжку позвоночника на аппарате URGANA, т.к. у меня сколиоз 2 степени с переходом на 3 и остеохондроз 2 степени, а также межпозвонковая грыжа начальной стадии. Хотелось бы узнать у вас, есть смысл платить за это лечение (а оно очень не дешевое) или возможны другие эффективные способы это исправить?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Ноя 2011)

Нет ни одного аппарата в мире, с помощью которого можно было бы избавиться от сколиоза или от грыжи межпозвонкового диска. Вы стали жертвой недобросовестной рекламы!


----------



## tomatik (23 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо, Владимир огромное, я еще не успела отдать полностью деньги. Что бы вы посоветовали в моем случае, честно говоря у меня паника, т.к. мне 26 лет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Ноя 2011)

А каковы жалобы у Вас на здоровье в настоящее время? Кто из врачей смотрел Вас и каким образом выявлена грыжа межпозвонкового диска (какого?)? Если есть снимки, тогда покажите их (или дайте хотя бы подробное описание). Без этой информации тяжело что-то посоветовать Вам.


----------



## Adelko (24 Дек 2011)

Добрый день, отвечу вместо* tomatik* и про себя. Вчера получил данные томографии позвоночника. Написано (извиняюсь, если какие-то термины написаны с грамматическими ошибками).

ПДС л5-с1: НПД без признаков протрузии, желтые связки не утолщены. ПДС л4-5:
а) снижение высоты НПД
б) дорзальная протрузия диска с фораминизацией и правосторонней промедианной грыжей до 0.47 мм с сужением НПО (больше справа) и сдавлением корешков и конского хвоста.
в) утолщение желтых связок до 0,7 см.
г) вентрольные экзастозы тела л5 позвоночника.
В истинных суставов исследованных ПДС субхондральный склероз, неравномерное сужение составных щелей.
В видимых фрагментах крестцов подвздошных сочленений: субхондральный склероз. Узорация составной поверхности крестца слева.
Заключение: КТ признаки дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса, грыжа диска л4-5, деформирующего спондилоартроза, спондилоза.

Симптомы: появление болей в пояснице при физических упражнениях. Как лучше всего поправлять подпорченное здоровье? Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Дек 2011)

Покажите снимки.


----------



## Adelko (25 Дек 2011)

Снимки занимают большой объем информации. Если не затруднит посмотреть, то скачать их можно по ссылке:
http://ifolder.ru/27805334
http://files.mail.ru/2VRPTQ (зеркало на всякий случай).
Спасибо!


----------



## Ольга . (26 Дек 2011)

Хотела помочь, скачала 20 мБ, а там оказалось почти 400 файлов. Какие из них нужны, непонятно.
Adelko, Может быть, у Вас есть снимки МРТ на плёнке? Тогда их можно сфотографировать и разместить на форуме, воспользовавшись этим советом: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------



## Adelko (26 Дек 2011)

Я к сожалению не являюсь специалистом и никак проккоментировать не могу. Лишь дать подробности. Снимки сделаны одним из видов томографии. Мне дали заключение которое я привел выше и диск с записанными материалами который я должен показать невропатологу. На диске вот именно эти снимки. И именно почти 400 шт. Это ведь не ренген. Мне объяснили врачи что это намного лучше и точнее. Как их "читать" я не знаю т.к. не являюсь медиком с соответствующей специализацией.


----------



## Татьяна1971 (18 Янв 2012)

Добрый день! Перед Новым годом делала 10 сеансов компьютерного вытяжения позвоночника (пояснично-крестцовый отдел), до 20 кг. У меня парацентральная протрузия диска L5-S1 и дегенеративно- дистрофические изменения этого диска по данным МРТ. Рекомендации соблюдала (нагрузок минимум, лежать или ходить). Сейчас делаю ЛФК, которую назначил врач в домашних условиях, проблем с ЛФК особо никаких, болей тоже. Проблема в том, что прошло 3 недели, а я дольше 2.5 часов не могу сидеть - начинается тянущая боль в области поясницы до тошноты (причем до вытяжения такого не было). Посоветуйте, это нормально после вытяжения, просто работа сидячая, и начинаются проблемы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Янв 2012)

Вам, Татьяна, необходим знающий своё дело врач, занимающийся лечением таких пациентов, как Вы, а не вытяжение.


----------



## jackersanek (16 Мар 2012)

Хочу поделиться опытом вытяжения.
Учитывая что механическое вытяжение, не только опасно но ещё и причина прогрессирующих осложнений, я считаю что лучше естественное вытяжение, не нужно никаких тренажеров, достаточно плавать в бассейне под водой по лягушачьи и стараться максимально распрямиться, удивительно но факт после сеанса плавания спина становится в разы ровнее и позвонки растянуты максимально безопасно и естественно, кто считает это глупостью, могут сходить со мной в бассейн и убедиться в обратном, я живу в Москве легкое ЛФК (особенно грамотно продуманное и не отягощающее + плавание = идеальный вариант восстановления своего позвоночника) добавить суда можно массаж или мануалку, но опять же щадящую, мыщцы должны расслабляться а не напрягаться.


----------



## Немос (18 Мар 2012)

Прочитать всю тему не хватило терпения... Люди с разными стадиями заболевания позвоночника пытаются разобраться - полезна вытяжка или нет. Кому-то на ранней стадии может помочь любая вытяжка, а некоторым ни какая из всех вам известных не поможет, а даже может усугубить ситуацию... Из всех вытяжек самая безопасная - это водная вытяжка, когда у вас одет круг на туловище и вы в расслабленном состоянии просто как бы стоите в воде. Все остальные вытяжки опасны. Если пронесло какого-то вашего знакомого, может быть не одного, это не говорит, что везёт всем. Вытяжки можно сравнить с игрой в рулетку. Даже при удачном процессе вытяжки КПД приближается к нулю... Существовала и существует ещё одна безопасная вытяжка, но врачи не хотят её признавать, хотя они её видят, я думаю, на первом курсе института, а как её делать они не знают...А если б знали - процесс лечения пошёл бы в другую сторону...


----------



## vikos33 (18 Апр 2012)

Вытяжением позвоночника занимаюсь более 15 лет. Подробнее: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8003/
Начал заниматься от безысходности. Полностью согласен с мнениями врачей. Только врач, после обследования, может давать рекомендации. Надеяться на авось не советую.


----------



## Ундина1 (30 Апр 2012)

Ого, тут такое собрание врачей. У меня вопрос, можно ли заниматься вытяжением позвоночника во втором триместре беременности? Если да, то к какому врачу сначала надо обратиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2012)

а зачем?


----------



## Немос (21 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вытяжение применяют со времен Гипократа, если не раньше, это факт. Интерес вызывает другое, КАК обосновывают влияние вытяжение на позвоночник? Другими словами, что мы конкретно в позвоночнике растягиваем при вытяжении? Попробуйте у авторов методик спросить, какова точка приложения в их аппаратах, во где мы увидим полет мысли и поток неконтролируемого сознания ))))))


Абсолютно верно - со времён или до Гиппократа... и никто не написал зачем (и не напишет )...А насчёт некотролируемого сознания эт зря...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Май 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Абсолютно верно - со времён или до Гиппократа... и никто не написал зачем (и не напишет )...А насчёт некотролируемого сознания эт зря...


что именно не напишет, уточните пожалуйста.


----------



## Немос (22 Май 2012)

Зачем при лечении применялась вытяжка. Зачем, вообщем-то, можно понять, а вот как- это другой вопрос. Если Вы плохо напишите о вытяжке- я не удивлюсь. Вытяжение, которое применяется сейчас и раньше- это две разных вещи.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2012)

Раньше применялась также как и сейчас, сменились только приспособления. Всегда вытяжение комбинировали с теплом и (или) водой, ничего не поменялось за исключением условий и технического оснащения.


----------



## Немос (24 Май 2012)

С виду -да. Это для тех кто видел , но не знает всего процесса вытяжки-для них это тепло и вытяжка. Катание голышей по спине-это и есть часть той методики вытяжки. Инфракрасных излучателей не было, электричества тоже. Кто-то видел , что катали-значит нужно. Потеряли методику, кстати, не очень давно. У немцев в 45 году она ещё была. Специалисты по вытяжке видели столы в больницах. Они у них и сейчас есть, но это уже не то... В России , точно знаю, в 66 году была вытяжка в г.Подольске. Видел человека,который 20 лет мучался со спиной и пытался вылечить её по этой же, увиденной им методике в Подольске - бесполезно оказалось, не зная мелочей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> В России , точно знаю, в 66 году была вытяжка в г.Подольске.


 
В России в 66 это где??? России в 66 году не существовало в принципе, а на территории нашей необъятной родины, СССР,  КАЖДЫЙ межколхозный санаторий, в каждом области  имел и кушетку релакс, и подводное вытяжение. И нет никакой тайны в методиках выполнения и дозирования.


----------



## Немос (24 Май 2012)

Я думаю понятно, что Подольск ныне находится в России...
Я вижу тайн в медицине для Вас не существует, только у старой вытяжки Вы не видите как минимум ещё трёх компанентов , а без них вытяжка становится межколхозной и от неё со временем будет вреда больше, чем пользы. 
О непонимании происходящего понятно по Вашим постам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Май 2012)

Так растолкуйте, не сочтите за труд.


----------



## Alina.overko (24 Май 2012)

vereta написал(а):


> Растягивать спину не обязательно в висе.


 
У меня грыжа в пояснице, от вытяжения боль только усиливается.
Так что поосторожней с вытяжением


----------



## Olena (24 Май 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> для тех кто видел , но не знает всего процесса вытяжки-для них это тепло и вытяжка..


Немос, Ваши посты по поводу вытяжения и тут и в других темах так меня заинтересовали, что я с интересом жду, когда Вы проясните ситуацию! Как я поняла, существует некая старая (или давно известная?) методика вытяжения, и в этом процессе вытяжения есть что-то особенное, что Вы явно знаете, но недоговариваете! Почему? (( Я жду-жду, а пока все еще многозначительные намеки и многоточия.... )
Пожалуйста, "не говорите загадками, Вы меня изводите..."


----------



## vereta (25 Май 2012)

Я делаю упражнения Пилюйко. можете сами посмотреть их с ютуба. Там вытяжки на горизонтальной плоскости


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Май 2012)

Здоровым - помогает, больным - нет.


----------



## Немос (26 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Так растолкуйте, не сочтите за труд.


Как Вы себе это представляете? Нового я Вам сказать почти ничего не смогу-всё есть в тырнэте. Как в магазине-подходите и выбираете нужную версию. Месяца четыре назад заходил парень, он интуитивно выбрал для себя вещи, касающиеся грыжи. Потрясающая интуиция или ход мысли такой! Не хватило ему знаний-Вы его разбили в пух и прах. Поменять Ваши устоявшиеся взгляды очень тяжело или невозможно.


----------



## Немос (26 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Немос, Ваши посты по поводу вытяжения и тут и в других темах так меня заинтересовали, что я с интересом жду, когда Вы проясните ситуацию! Как я поняла, существует некая старая (или давно известная?) методика вытяжения, и в этом процессе вытяжения есть что-то особенное, что Вы явно знаете, но недоговариваете! Почему? (( Я жду-жду, а пока все еще многозначительные намеки и многоточия.... )
> Пожалуйста, "не говорите загадками, Вы меня изводите..."


Да,существовала и существует старая лечебная вытяжка. Для неспециалистов она обычная среднеколхозная. С виду сложного ни чего вроде нет и алчные люди копировали её (как им казалось) , становились "целителями" и лечили спины. Не знание тонкостей привело к тому, что вреда от этих вытяжек стало больше , чем пользы. Наверняка есть где-то литература о вреде вытяжки-это всё правда.
Почему в тырнэте можно найти всё, кроме технологии той вытяжки? Почему ни Гиппократ и ни кто другой не написал о технологии? Первая причина-вытяжку можно сравнить с ножом или скальпелем. В руках Лео Борисовича нож-это здоровье и жизнь, в руках бандита-это болезнь и смерть. Вторая-это невозможность научить по бумаге её правильно делать. Представьте, Вам дают инструкцию по управлению "Боингом". Год будете изучать, а смысла полёта не поймёте. Не исключаю, что на форуме найдутся люди, которые смогут поднять "Боинг" по инструкции, а вот вытяжку сделать не смогут правильно это точно.  Будут объяснять, бить розгами , а научатся единицы....


----------



## Моби Дик (28 Май 2012)

tomatik написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, я сейчас прохожу вытяжку позвоночника на аппарате URGANA, т.к. у меня сколиоз 2 степени с переходом на 3 и остеохондроз 2 степени, а также межпозвонковая грыжа начальной стадии. Хотелось бы узнать у вас, есть смысл платить за это лечение (а оно очень не дешевое) или возможны другие эффективные способы это исправить?


если Вы не станете платить, то как они будут деньги зарабатывать?


----------



## zMarinaz (31 Май 2012)

Как всегда вода, никакой конкретики.


----------



## Olena (31 Май 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Представьте, Вам дают инструкцию по управлению "Боингом". Год будете изучать, а смысла полёта не поймёте.


 Откуда Вам знать, что я смогу понять, а что - нет? 


Немос написал(а):


> Не исключаю, что на форуме найдутся люди, которые смогут поднять "Боинг" по инструкции, а вот вытяжку сделать не смогут правильно это точно. Будут объяснять, бить розгами , а научатся единицы....


 Ух ты..... Вы смогли оценить способности всех участников форума... 


Немос написал(а):


> Почему в тырнэте можно найти всё, кроме технологии той вытяжки? Почему ни Гиппократ и ни кто другой не написал о технологии?


 Если со времен Гиппократа "никто другой" не написал о "той вытяжке", то "технология" отсутствует в письменном виде. Но раз Вы так уверенно о ней говорите - из этого следует, что Вам ее рассказали и показали. И Вы освоили как поднять Боинг без инструкций, чертежей  и.... по секрету


----------



## Немос (2 Июн 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Как всегда вода, никакой конкретики.


Вам нужны инструкции ,чертежи, пароли, ключи?


Olena написал(а):


> Откуда Вам знать, что я смогу понять, а что - нет?
> Ух ты..... Вы смогли оценить способности всех участников форума...
> Если со времен Гиппократа "никто другой" не написал о "той вытяжке", то "технология" отсутствует в письменном виде. Но раз Вы так уверенно о ней говорите - из этого следует, что Вам ее рассказали и показали. И Вы освоили как поднять Боинг без инструкций, чертежей  и.... по секрету


Понять и сделать -две разных вещи. Я Вам могу в двух словах объяснить, но это не значит, что Вы сможете сделать. Что касается грыж, то там всё очень просто -не надо медицинского образования ,чтобы понять смысл ,но всё будет упираться в вытяжку, хотя в некоторых случаях она не нужна .


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Что касается грыж, то там всё очень просто -не надо медицинского образования ,чтобы понять смысл ,но всё будет упираться в вытяжку


Можно вас попросить чуть подробнее разъяснить, как конкретно вытяжение влияет на грыжу?


----------



## Olena (2 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Понять и сделать -две разных вещи.


Абсолютно правы, согласна. 


Немос написал(а):


> Я Вам могу в двух словах объяснить


Пожалуйста, расскажите. Лучше не в двух словах


----------



## парень30+ (2 Июн 2012)

Павел Филатов написал(а):


> Могу сказать, что мне помогает специальный тренажер для вытяжения- инверсионный стол. Плюс его в том, что можно тело полностью расслабить т.к. оно фиксируется за стопы, позвоночник очень хорошо разгружается и вытягивается. Единственное, не всем подойдет т.к. висеть надо вниз головой


как получить этот стол то что говорите?

здесь похоже на это


----------



## парень30+ (3 Июн 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Нет ни одного аппарата в мире, с помощью которого можно было бы избавиться от сколиоза или от грыжи межпозвонкового диска. Вы стали жертвой недобросовестной рекламы!


что скажите об этом


----------



## YuDTa (3 Июн 2012)

парень30+ написал(а):


> что скажите об этом


А у вас какая проблема вообще?  Сколиоз?


----------



## Спинка5 (4 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> . Существовала и существует ещё одна безопасная вытяжка, но врачи не хотят её признавать, хотя они её видят, я думаю, на первом курсе института, а как её делать они не знают...А если б знали - процесс лечения пошёл бы в другую сторону...


Что за вытяжка? Расскажите.


----------



## Немос (5 Июн 2012)

Писать публично не решусь... Сейчас только напиши зачем тянуть надо, тут же будут думать как устроена вытяжка...С вытяжкой , как с фотографией не получится- не сойдётся в кучу много факторов даже по теории вероятности...(хоть там и сходится). Начнутся испытания...зачем брать грех на душу. Лично , Игорь и Олена , если не против, отвечу на Ваши вопросы...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Писать публично не решусь... Сейчас только напиши зачем тянуть надо, тут же будут думать как устроена вытяжка...С вытяжкой , как с фотографией не получится- не сойдётся в кучу много факторов даже по теории вероятности...(хоть там и сходится). Начнутся испытания...зачем брать грех на душу. Лично , Игорь и Олена , если не против, отвечу на Ваши вопросы...


ок жду.


----------



## жихарка (15 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Писать публично не решусь... Сейчас только напиши зачем тянуть надо, тут же будут думать как устроена вытяжка...С вытяжкой , как с фотографией не получится- не сойдётся в кучу много факторов даже по теории вероятности...(хоть там и сходится). Начнутся испытания...зачем брать грех на душу. Лично , Игорь и Олена , если не против, отвечу на Ваши вопросы...


Немос, здравствуйте, и мне пож-та ответьте, а то грыжа совсем извела. Я сам пытаюсь вытягивать поясничный отдел с помощью разных досок, висов и т д., но пока малоуспешно, может Ваш совет поможет. Можно на vitsat@bk.ru


----------



## Немос (16 Июн 2012)

День добрый, Жихарка! Заниматься профилактической вытяжкой позвоночника без грыжи не всегда можно, а с грыжей тем более нельзя. Вы ускоряете процесс свидания с нейрохирургом. Да, иногда вытяжка может снять болевой синдром, но потом возвращаться будут боли чаще и с новой силой. Процесс может длиться не один год.
Совет дать по интернету невозможно. Нужно смотреть, щупать состояние позвоночника. Из результатов МРТ интересно наличие диска, величина грыжи и если есть секвестр-что с ним. Ищите лечебную вытяжку, пока не поздно-следующий за лечебной вытяжкой -нейрохирург, а потом всё равно лечебная вытяжка, чтобы избежать повторной грыжи.


----------



## Andrey108 (23 Янв 2013)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Судя по отзывам пациентов, с диагнозом грыжа поясничного отдела,
> после висения на турнике на первые минуты это приносит облегчение,
> а вот потом становится хуже.
> Не всегда «Турник» может быть полезен.


у меня тоже так.  а почему ? каков механизм ?


----------



## Hasya (6 Апр 2014)

Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько при грыже позвоночника помогает вот такая штука - 






Вообще мне рекомендовали специальную физкультуру, но у меня ребенок маленький и нет времени. Нашла в интернете эту штуку, она сама растягивает и в процессе ношения можно делать домашние дела. Насколько она эффективна?


----------



## Draconis (12 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна. С детства страдаю искривлением позвоночника. Ходила на ЛФК где-то в 10-14 лет, но позже просто надоело. Стала капризничать, мол "Не хочу больше", ну, дитё, что сказать  А сейчас спина в области поясницы стала ужасно болеть, если я долго нахожусь в положении лёжа. Да так, что встать не могу сама. Запустила в общем  Из разговоров узнала, что можно попробовать вытяжение позвоночника. Вот теперь думаю гадаю  
Стоит ли пробовать? И есть ли подобные процедуры в Ногинске или в ближайших городах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2015)

Спева с диагнозом надо определиться. Сколиоз не причина боли.
Осмотр врача, рентген, МРТ, анализы.


----------



## Кристина Высоцкая (28 Янв 2015)

Можно ли делать вытяжку  у  меня искривления позвоночника 3 стадии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2015)

Зачем?
Болит или просто красота беспокоит?


----------



## ИНСТРУКТОР (11 Сен 2015)

ЕСТЬ ПОЛНАЯ МЕТОДИКА ПОДВОДНОГО ВЫТЯЖЕНИЯ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА. НО МОГУ ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ ПОКА ЧТО ТЕОРИЮ, ТОИСТЬ  РАБОТАТЬ НАДО ВСЕРАВНО СО СПЕЦИАЛИСТОМ-ИНСТРУКТОРОМ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2015)

Полная методика, это как?


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2015)

*ИНСТРУКТОР*, если Вам есть чем поделиться, милости прошу сюда - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/32/
При создании сообщений, пожалуйста, не используйте клавишу CAPS LOCK - это оговорено в Правилах форума.


----------



## ИНСТРУКТОР (17 Сен 2015)

Могу предложить полный комплекс теории аквагимнастики ( 30 мин.) с аквапоясом. Температура воды должна быть 28-30 градусов, глубина неменее 1.8 м. Комплекс проверен и отработан мной на протяжении нескольких лет (4-5 лет, поскольку постоянно шло доусовершенствование комплекса в басейнах сан. "Теплица") С ув. ковсем Вам Инструктор.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полная методика, это как?


тонко систематизированные упражнения в воде которые реально приносят результат,но бывают случаи (1 из 70-80 когда и аква не подходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2015)

так гимнастика или вытяжение?


----------



## ИНСТРУКТОР (18 Сен 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> так гимнастика или вытяжение?


гимнастика с естественным вытяжением,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2015)

Принято.


----------



## Александр Громов (25 Фев 2016)

Говорю тут с разными пациентами. Узнал, что лечение протрузий, экструзий вытяжением может принести вред, в т.ч. микротравмы. Правда это или нет? Велик ли риск?
И заодно: можно ли навредить позвоночнику, если специально для его разгрузки висишь подолгу на турнике (руки элементарно зафиксировать ремнями или крюками) или то же на брусьях, а так же если долго "ходить лопатками" - есть такое упражнение: лечь на спину и перебирать по очереди плечами как будто ими шагаешь, т.о. плечи идут вперед и немного растягивают позвоночник.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2016)

От простого виса на турнике вреда нет. Нет и пользы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Говорю тут с разными пациентами. Узнал, что лечение протрузий, экструзий вытяжением может принести вред, в т.ч. микротравмы. Правда это или нет? Велик ли риск?
> И заодно: можно ли навредить позвоночнику, если специально для его разгрузки висишь подолгу на турнике (руки элементарно зафиксировать ремнями или крюками) или то же на брусьях, а так же если долго "ходить лопатками" - есть такое упражнение: лечь на спину и перебирать по очереди плечами как будто ими шагаешь, т.о. плечи идут вперед и немного растягивают позвоночник.


От лечения чем?
Кстати от меда аллергия, умереть можно.
От курева, рак.
От водки, цирроз.
От секса, спид.
От компьютера, слепота.
От интернета, сумасшествие. 
Завязывать надо с компьютером.


----------

